# Begonia advice



## Caesin (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello, everyone! I've been lurking in the shadows of the forum for a few years now, and finally decided to join in (no frogs, yet, but a breeding trio of Phelsuma quadriocellata). I have a few questions regarding some new begonia species I just picked up from Kartuz:

B. amphioxus (it's touchy, I know)
B. bogneri
B. bowerae nigramarga
B. brooksii
B. chloroneura
B. coriacea
B. kisuluana
B. letestui
B. vankerckhovenii

Has anyone grown these in a viv before? I know they all stay fairly small, with the possible exception of B. kisuluana, and that they all like it humid but don't like wet feet, etc. I'm looking for more species specific information, but I'm happy to get general cultural tips as well!

Oh! I also picked up Bertolonia maculata, and I know very little about it. Advice on him would be very helpful as well.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Howdy fellow San Diegan! I had never even heard of Kartuz before and went for the first time a couple months ago. It was pretty cool! TONS of begonias. I ended up getting a few there, including an amphioxus. I hear they really don't like to stay too wet or moist, but I have seen a few in vivarium pictures that look like they are thriving. I've had mine planted for about a month and a half, and it seems to be just now starting to do well. At first I didn't think it would make it as it started dropping lots of leaves. Now it's finally putting out new growth, so I'm hopeful it will continue. I mist that tank pretty heavily too since it's a big 100 gallon and the plants seem to dry out quickly. 

Sadly I can't comment on any others you listed as I don't have them. I've got some other really cool begonias though that I really like!


----------



## Caesin (Aug 10, 2016)

Isn't their nursery great? Well over half of my non-orchids come from there. One of the Begonias I've had do really well for me in the grow out tank is B. elaeagnifolia. It's a small vining species that blooms its heart out and takes a fair amount of neglect. Best of luck with your amphioxus! Mine's still alive after three days, so... so far so good . Begonia "Chiquita Rosa" is doing very well for me as well. It's small, bushy, and branches like mad. Grows and flowers quickly and often, and the side shoots throw aerial roots, which makes taking cuttings dirt simple.

My favorite plant from them so far is Impatiens repens, though. Translucent, succulent maroon stems, vining/creeping habit, small and hairy dark green leaves, and bizarre yellow flowers. It's a bit shy about blooming, but this stuff is explosive when it gets established! Be prepared to prune often, but it's so pretty and easy going that I don't care. It's also fairly hard to find, so there's usually a good demand for cuttings. The week after I bought it, I think it at least doubled in size!

Nice to meet another San Diegan already. Do you know of any good nurseries for viv plants in the area, besides Andy's and Kartuz?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Caesin said:


> Nice to meet another San Diegan already. Do you know of any good nurseries for viv plants in the area, besides Andy's and Kartuz?


Thanks for the other plant recommendations. I'm sure I'll be stopping by there more in the future. 

I don't know of any others that are noteworthy. I've gotten a couple nice bromeliads from Home Depot or Lowe's. One Neoregelia Donger that just sends offshoots like crazy. There is another orchid place literally right by Andy's but nowhere near as great. I know there are lots more places around, I've just never been to any.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Caesin said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been lurking in the shadows of the forum for a few years now, and finally decided to join in (no frogs, yet, but a breeding trio of Phelsuma quadriocellata). I have a few questions regarding some new begonia species I just picked up from Kartuz:
> 
> B. amphioxus (it's touchy, I know)
> B. bogneri
> ...


For me bogneri grows best in cups. It needs the humidity of a terrarium, but doesn't like the constant misting of a vivarium. 

bowerae nigramarga has never done well for me. They seem to like it a little drier than most my vivariums can offer.

B. brooksii, B. chloroneura, B. coriacea all get too big or too rangy for my tanks, although coriacea has dark pink flowers that you don't fine on many viv compatible begonias. I have a coriacea in a nursery tank that threatens to take over the whole thing. 

letestui should be a good candidate. I have a piece that I have been keeping far too wet in sphagnum, but its still hanging in there. I haven't put it in a tank because I feared its growth potential, but I couldn't pass up the flowers.

vankerckhovenii should be great in a viv as it is very similar to prismatocarpa. If I knew Michael had this available I would have grabbed some myself. Maybe I need to do that tomorrow before school starts up again. 

Bertolonia maculata is very similar in its care to begonias, but is a little more forgiving. It makes a great viv plant, just make sure you don't allow other plants to overhang it because it will not reach its full potential. Here is a pic from my tank before it started to get shaded out.









Since you seem to be a begonia species collector, let me also suggest B. luzonensis as a wonderful and unique vivarium plant. It will grow as an epiphyte, flowers readily and has very cool leaves that have sort of a suede look to them.


----------

